# Try again



## Badger (Jul 22, 2020)

ok, so i jumped the gun the otherday by just coming straight in with a new thread and not doing a proper intoduction. 
   Well let me try this again, im about to run my first cycle of test cyp 500mg a week, going to shoot for 12-16 weeks. From my research i need arimidex for any est side effecrs during cycle,  .5mg eod/as needed. And nolva and clomid ran together for 4 weeks after cycle starting at 3 weeks after last test injection. If im not mistaken it was 40mg of nolva a day and 20mg of clomid a day for the 4 weeks.  (I could have those backwards) my notebook with all my info is at home. And not sure if hcg is needed and if it is how much to use and when to start?!  I got enough test for 2 seperate cycles figure see how a regular one goes and if all is good maybe stack the following one.  Im 31 but not on trt and dont feel i need to be on it so i wana try and do this right. 
     The only site ik for pct is alldaychemist but they only have the generic (nolva,clomid) is that acceptable. Also they do not have hcg is it is indeed needed. 

Any advice to my pct plan or tweeks to it by someone with more expertise would be appreciated. Also if anyone knows a similar site to  obtain proper pct supplies that is legit id appreciate the info.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 23, 2020)

I have NO personal experience with these guys, but reliablerxpharmacy.com is often mentioned on boards like this. Similar but not identical business approach to ADC, and they DO offer hcg.

If reliable has a similar supply chain to ADC, the t/a on your order could take quite a while ... ADC has a banner warning about COVID-related delays.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2020)

Badger said:


> ok, so i jumped the gun the otherday by just coming straight in with a new thread and not doing a proper intoduction.


You cut it twice and it's still too short.


----------

